# Owl Aviary Ideas



## Mongouk

Hi Guys,

I think I've just about got my plans for my aviary sorted, just wanted to flash it by anyone with an opinion haha. I intend to fly the birds, so I have been advised I don't necessarily need an arena for them to be in.

Ok the plan is a 16' x 21' concrete base (What will be the base for my old man shed when I'm old and grey).

The back wall and first 6' on the sides is going to be breeze blocks to provide cover, with a pair of walls internally, to separate into 3x 7' enclosures. This is going to be covered with a roof to provide some shelter.

The other 10' is going to be 2" x 2" galvanised wiremesh.

I was thinking astroturf on the floor so that I can just hose it down.

My issue, is that eventually I want a Great Grey, which obviously has a potential wingspan of 5.5'. How wide do I realistically need to be to keep them happy?

Cheers for your thoughts.


----------



## LoveForLizards

I'd say minimum 8' wide for a great grey. Flying or not, I wouldn't be happy with anything less than an 8x12, _bare minimum_, and that's only if the owl is being flown 5+ times a week. Regardless of exercise/flying, I tend to dislike smaller aviaries for most of the larger owls. I still like to give them enough room to exercise their wings well and a straight, shortish flight.


----------



## Mongouk

ok thanks for that, I've now adjusted my sizings, and extended a little bit (not that i've told swmbo yet!) so as the plan is for a great grey i'm thinking maybe an 11'x16', and slightly reducing one to 6' (planned for a scops or two).

Do many people/can anyone get hold of short eared owls?

I've not seen many with them, and yet they're one of the ones I seem to hear about quite alot around our way, and barny's of course.


----------



## anthony reilly

Mongouk said:


> ok thanks for that, I've now adjusted my sizings, and extended a little bit (not that i've told swmbo yet!) so as the plan is for a great grey i'm thinking maybe an 11'x16', and slightly reducing one to 6' (planned for a scops or two).
> 
> Do many people/can anyone get hold of short eared owls?
> 
> I've not seen many with them, and yet they're one of the ones I seem to hear about quite alot around our way, and barny's of course.


I'm sure the minimum size for and aviary is 3 time the wingspan of what ever bird you may be after, How come you want a Great Grey? just curious btw. Is this your first bird? and you talk about scops owls and barn owls, i wouldn't look at getting them unless you know how to keep them alive as the smaller the bird is the harder it is to keep them alive, they are smaller than they look aswel owls are 2 thirds feathers


----------



## Mongouk

Anthony, 

I've had lots of different pets but I haven't had birds specifically myself, although I have had lots of interaction through my brother in law, who keeps birds, a close friend who keeps owls.

Plus I'm blessed enough to be one of the few who still has common sense these days 

I'm not scared of research, and don't believe that I have to work up from a bird feeder to budgie and work my way up to the birds I want to keep. That attitude doesn't mean I'm arrogant and I know that there will always potentially be issues. Which is where the research, close friends and the beloved t'internet (or vets depending) come into their own.

I'm not sure I've heard of many (although always happy to be proved wrong) who keep BOP's in aviarys 3x their wingspan, I've regularly heard of barn owls being kept in 6'x6' aviaries.

Great Grey... well they're stunning for one, and I've always been fascinated by them. Lots of EEO's about, which I appreciate seem to be known as the better starting point, but I've never been one to go with the crowd.

Thanks for the input though, always looking to learn.

Just to make a point, I haven't decided a) which birds I'll actually get, those in the list are the favourites though.
b) when I'll be getting each (I intend to 'earn my wings' on one bird to start, not make things complicated by multiplying.
I'm just looking to get the aviary in place so that I have one less issue later on.


----------



## LoveForLizards

Mongouk said:


> Anthony,
> 
> I've had lots of different pets but I haven't had birds specifically myself, although I have had lots of interaction through my brother in law, who keeps birds, a close friend who keeps owls.
> 
> Plus I'm blessed enough to be one of the few who still has common sense these days
> 
> I'm not scared of research, and don't believe that I have to work up from a bird feeder to budgie and work my way up to the birds I want to keep. That attitude doesn't mean I'm arrogant and I know that there will always potentially be issues. Which is where the research, close friends and the beloved t'internet (or vets depending) come into their own.
> 
> I'm not sure I've heard of many (although always happy to be proved wrong) who keep BOP's in aviarys 3x their wingspan, I've regularly heard of barn owls being kept in 6'x6' aviaries.
> 
> Great Grey... well they're stunning for one, and I've always been fascinated by them. Lots of EEO's about, which I appreciate seem to be known as the better starting point, but I've never been one to go with the crowd.
> 
> Thanks for the input though, always looking to learn.
> 
> Just to make a point, I haven't decided a) which birds I'll actually get, those in the list are the favourites though.
> b) when I'll be getting each (I intend to 'earn my wings' on one bird to start, not make things complicated by multiplying.
> I'm just looking to get the aviary in place so that I have one less issue later on.


Short eareds are pretty easy to get hold of, really, if you're unlike the majority and you're willing to put in the work and travel to get one. One of my favourite wee owls.

Personally I wouldn't recommend any of the birds mentioned for somebody starting out, but what will be will be.

Common sense and the internet won't help you an inkling when it comes down to weight management, flying (especially with owls) and handling. Plenty of hands on experience is necessary. Particularly with flying owls, if you plan to do that yourself. : victory:


----------

